# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  مجلة الكترونية شهرية شاملة

## الوسادة

موقع اجدابيا نت .. مجلة الكترونية شهرية شاملة


تفضل بالدخول من هنا 

http://www.ajdabya.com/


مع حبي


الوسادة 
 :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني موقع حلو  :31d13c231e:

----------


## Sc®ipt

ثانكش

ملاحظة ,, الموقع في ثغرة حقن SQL بقواعد البيانات بال strings
http://www.arabgb.com/gb.php?id=16273

 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]؟؟؟؟؟

ما فهمت زيدوووو 

وضحلنا أكتر و فهمنا يا ريت 

عشان ازا فيه شي امسح الموضوع 
[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

لا احنا ما النا علاقة ,, بس قصدي انه كان اي واحد عنده شوية خبرة بالإختراق يزرع كود sql و بخترق الموقع  :Smile:  وانا نبهت صاحب الموقع و حل المشكلة  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]آآآآآآآآه ازا هيك ممتاز كتير كسبت اجر فيه 

يسلمو زيدووووو 
[/align]*

----------

